# Pico iStick Assistence



## Mujahid Padayachy (24/4/17)

Guys and girls I have a iStick Pico starter kit and someone has suggested to me to either get new tank. People have suggested Serpent tank and others have said Smok Baby beast, which is better? Also which coils would work best with the Melo 3 tank that comes with it?


----------



## Wayne Swanepoel (24/4/17)

Howsit, Welcome to the forum

Take a moment to and browse to this link and introduce yourself 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/introduce-yourselves.t24/page-442#post-526226

Great community and lots of experience to be shared. 

onto your question, have a look at the ccell coils for the Melo 3. These are ceramic, the flavour and airflow is vastly improved.

As for the tank the serpent is always a good match with the Pico but maybe slightly tricky if you havent built and whicked coils before. There is an asweome sub forum devoted to the serpent Mini 
https://www.ecigssa.co.za/the-serpent-mini-22-and-25-build-thread.t31068/page-25#post-523700 
awesome advice shared there.

Good luck and enjoy the experience

Reactions: Like 2 | Winner 1


----------



## gdigitel (24/4/17)

The Baby Beast also works well on the Pico just bear in mind there is no single coil RBA available which means that if you build your own coils you will probably be building at the lower end of the Ohm spectrum which means you will be using more amps to power the beast and this will result in quicker battery drain. Not a problem if you have more than one battery but just something to keep in mind. It's a rather forgiving tank to build with good flavour and decent clouds. It can be a tad juice hungry though but that's where the flavour comes from.


----------



## Darth Vaper (25/4/17)

The good thing about the Pico is that you do have some options...
As @Wayne Swanepoel said, get some cCell ceramic coils for the Melo tank if you want to stay with commercial coils.
But my recommendation would be to go with either a Serpent Alto or a Serpent RDTA atomiser if you are ready to build your own coils/wicks and are really after flavour

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## ddk1979 (25/4/17)

Mujahid Padayachy said:


> Guys and girls I have a iStick Pico starter kit and someone has suggested to me to either get new tank. People have suggested Serpent tank and others have said Smok Baby beast, which is better? Also which coils would work best with the Melo 3 tank that comes with it?




From personal experience with a melo 3 tank, the best coils are the ECL coils (0.3ohm and 0.18ohm). They have large oval shaped juice holes.




http://vaperscorner.co.za/shop/product/eleaf-ecl-replacement-coil-0-18ohm-5-pack-929?search=ecl
https://www.thevapery.co.za/products/eleaf-melo-2-ijust-coil?variant=35918557382
https://www.thevapeindustry.co.za/products/eleaf-ecl-replacement-coils-0-18-ohm


@Andre who is an experienced vaper recommended the EUC coils by vaporesso to me but I have not tried them yet - they require a sleeve and the link below includes it.
- http://eciggies.co.za/5pcs-Vaporesso-Ceramic-EUC-Coils-0.5ohm-SS316L-RED-With-Sleeve?search=euc

A number of people (myself included) have had terrible results with the ccells (also by vaporesso) although others have had the opposite.

.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Puff the Magic Dragon (25/4/17)

Hi @Mujahid Padayachy . You say that someone suggested you get another tank. Are you unhappy with the melo III ? If so, first try other coils, as suggested by @ddk1979 . Different coils can offer a vastly different experience. If you want new experiences I would suggest that you start building your own coils. In my humble opinion there is little point in going from the Melo III to another tank which merely uses different bought coils. The exception to this would be tanks made for huge cloud production, like the Smoktech SMOK TFV12 Cloud Beast King or the MAXO V12.

Maybe you should be adventurous and buy a great RDA (dripper) such as the Cosmonaut. This would allow you to get great flavor, make your own coils, and even make a couple of cloud chucking coils if you so wish. You can use a 24mm RDA on the Pico if you add a 22mm heat sink to your 510 connector. Or get one of the many 22mm RDAs. Take a look at @KZOR s videos. They are great.

At the end of the day the decision is yours. If you have unlimited money.....go wild. If not, do a lot of research before you buy. A lot of us have wasted a lot of money buying "the next best new thing".

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mujahid Padayachy (3/5/17)

Thanks for all the assistance everyone, I must say now after trying my friends dripper I am going to look at something along those lines and maybe next up get a different mod....

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (3/5/17)

Mujahid Padayachy said:


> Thanks for all the assistance everyone, I must say now after trying my friends dripper I am going to look at something along those lines and maybe next up get a different mod....


And that right there is the point of no return as another guest joins us in the vaping rabbit hole... LOL

Regards

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 1


----------

